# [SOLVED] Can I use this old monitor as a TV?



## Eternalism (Nov 27, 2008)

I have this old monitor WestingHouse LCM-22W2 22" LCD it has a bunch of A/V plugins and what I need is a tv for my Roku box so I'm guessing the Roku will work with it? and I don't know if this monitor has built in speakers or maybe I can use computer speakers?


----------

